# Any Viz reports for offshore sites?



## Son_Of_The_Sea (Jul 14, 2015)

Thinking about heading out 10-15 miles offshore tomorrow. Any recent reports on the viz?


----------



## Sdye (Jul 13, 2015)

I've heard that vid has been under 10ft but that was a couple days ago.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

We dove today. Penhall reef was 30ft vis at start of dive and deteriorated to 15, greens hole was 10-15ft and tug Philips was 10 at best. That is on the bottom, top was green with algae and vis sucked. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

devildog83 said:


> We dove today. Penhall reef was 30ft vis at start of dive and deteriorated to 15, greens hole was 10-15ft and tug Philips was 10 at best. That is on the bottom, top was green with algae and vis sucked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Anything at greens hole haven't fished it in years sorry for the derail


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Not much to speak of, speargun wasn't used unfortunately. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Son_Of_The_Sea (Jul 14, 2015)

We went about 15 miles out and this viz was about 30 so it wasn't terrible. Stopped and looked around at the joe patti memorial barge and viz was more like 5-10. Hoping it clears up soon. Thanks for the replys


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Same for close in and around the bay, pea soup 5 ft-ish yesterday.


----------



## JFG (Jul 4, 2010)

off Navarre it was 20 ft at the Liberty Ship and the same inshore


----------



## John W (Sep 3, 2014)

At the mass it was about 20' yesterday


----------



## Nitrox32 (Jul 28, 2015)

Anyone been diving recently? Please post what you had for Vis....Thanks


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

*vis*

Went yesterday, Casino bridge rubble, jellies were very thick and crappie vis. Bottom was 15-20' vis. Maybe a little better the deeper you go.


----------



## Brunson (Aug 12, 2008)

Went yesterday about 8 miles southwest of Orange Beach. Visibility was less than 10 feet lots of jellyfish.


----------



## sfisher522 (Oct 25, 2012)

Any reports? Looking to go out tomorrow


----------



## surf4jc (Oct 5, 2007)

Patti Reef had 15ft visibly today, unfortunately between the 4-5ft seas and the storms that came through we only got one dive in.


----------



## Nitrox32 (Jul 28, 2015)

Any updates on the Vis? I am planning on diving this weekend


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm not sure what the deal is but the vis has been rough everywhere for a while now. I was offshore at work, a little less than 200 miles south and it was green too. Usually that far out its bright blue but not as of lately......


----------



## Nitrox32 (Jul 28, 2015)

Vis at reef near Destin Liberty Ship was 40-50' (7 miles SW of Destin Pass) and bottom temp at 80' - 86 degrees


----------



## SeaWeed (May 9, 2009)

*Viz Report - Patti Barge 30+ 8/22/15*

Unbelievable. Pea soup at the Mass on outgoing. Schooling bull reds chasing bait on top.


----------



## JFG (Jul 4, 2010)

8/22/15 8 miles south east of Destin 40 to 50' vis


----------



## sfisher522 (Oct 25, 2012)

8/22- Joseph Meek was about 30' and covered with fish. YDT-14 was 50'.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Saturday:*
Avocet: 50'
ECUA Pipes: 40'

*Sunday:*
Tenneco: 70' (on the bottom)


----------



## Nitrox32 (Jul 28, 2015)

Wednesday - 26 Aug

Vis from 2 dives South of Destin --- at 5 miles South and 3 miles south the vis was 20' and bottom temp was 84


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Vis wed 08/26
Avocet 50+ current at depth was almost more than I could push against. Following the starboard side, I breeched the bow and made it half way to port before I couldn't fight it any longer. 

Antares vis was 10'. No current at all. 

2 AJ of legal size on the avocet. 

Plenty of short AJ on the Antares.


----------



## Nitrox32 (Jul 28, 2015)

Vis - Friday 28 August - Destin Area

Whitehill Reef/Liberty Ship - 20' bottom temp 84
Triplets - 20' bottom temp 86


----------



## Nitrox32 (Jul 28, 2015)

Vis Sunday Aug 30,

Destin - Liberty Ship (7m SW of pass) Vis 40-50 bottom temp 84
Tyner's (3 miles S of pass) 15-20' bottom temp 84


----------



## JFG (Jul 4, 2010)

40 to 50 in 80' of water off Navarre


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

About 20' at the Tex yesterday. Still a lot of jellies


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Did many many drops yesterday. From east and west of pcola pass. Max south range was 24 miles. 
The horizontal vis was about 25ft. 
The vertical vis was something to behold. I looked up from 100ft and could see the transom lights on. All day long everywhere we dropped, you could see the buoy and the boat from the sand.


----------



## Coast Watch Alliance (Feb 12, 2015)

Report from Saturday 9/19

Antares: bottom vis 50', surface 80', zero current; removed 112 lionfish, removed beer cans and lost fishing lead
18 miles out: vis 40'; removed 102 lionfish


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Wednesday 9/30:

Dove a couple spots 18-19 miles out yesterday. Vis was 30-40' and current was light. Didn't check temp on bottom, but did not notice much of a thermocline or difference from surface temps of ~80 degrees. Stuffed some lionfish and black snapper. Fed a moray a lionfish. 

There are some monster triggers out there. The schools of these fish are out of control. Watched them devour a lionfish didn't make it in the tube...like a school of piranhas. Forget being afraid of sharks. It won't be long before we get a report of a diver being mauled by triggers.


----------

